# Vintage lucas king of the road bicycle bell



## serg (Sep 8, 2011)

Reason to smile or...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Vintage-New-LUCAS-BELL-Made-England-Bicycles-Motorbikes-Harley-Davidson-/200650559575?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb7b49057

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LUCAS-KING-ROAD-BICYCLE-BELL-/320754001024?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4aae6da480


----------



## OldRider (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm, now which of those two bells should I buy?


----------



## 70cst (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW ... I'm speechless


----------

